# Now Senior/Weight Management ?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Heather, I am not familiar with this food, but reading thru their website I was impressed with their manufacturing process. The low temp baking is far superior to extrusion. I enjoyed reading the different sections under "about us". My one concern would be when looking at the ingredient list, the de-boned meat is quickly followed by potato flour and pea fiber which are fillers. Considering the meat is not a meal so is "plumped up" with water, I would wonder what the true amount of meat is. You might want to compare this with the Orijen and the Wellness Core reduced fat. We've gone with the Wellness Core red fat...... I just didn't feel real sure about the super high protein content of the Orijen and the Wellness is more moderate but still grain free and they balance the calcium/phosphorous levels too so they aren't so high. Let me know what you decide.... I'm always interested in learning about food choices and seeing what other people think.

Betty


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Heather, I am not familiar with this food, but reading thru their website I was impressed with their manufacturing process. The low temp baking is far superior to extrusion. I enjoyed reading the different sections under "about us". My one concern would be when looking at the ingredient list, the de-boned meat is quickly followed by potato flour and pea fiber which are fillers. Considering the meat is not a meal so is "plumped up" with water, I would wonder what the true amount of meat is. You might want to compare this with the Orijen and the Wellness Core reduced fat. We've gone with the Wellness Core red fat...... I just didn't feel real sure about the super high protein content of the Orijen and the Wellness is more moderate but still grain free and they balance the calcium/phosphorous levels too so they aren't so high. Let me know what you decide.... I'm always interested in learning about food choices and seeing what other people think.
> 
> Betty


yes I didn't like the potato flour as one of the main ingreds either. I did have a NATURAL HEALTHCARE PRACTITIONER do an assessment on Adi last weekend and i have her on a few chinese herbs as well. She felt this food was ok, but did mention Instinct as one of her choices as well. I am not sure if our local store carries the Wellness Core but they do have wellness. 
I'll check it out...I am still mixing and feeding the sample bag so I better decide soon!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

arcane said:


> yes I didn't like the potato flour as one of the main ingreds either. I did have a NATURAL HEALTHCARE PRACTITIONER do an assessment on Adi last weekend and i have her on a few chinese herbs as well. She felt this food was ok, but did mention Instinct as one of her choices as well. I am not sure if our local store carries the Wellness Core but they do have wellness.
> I'll check it out...I am still mixing and feeding the sample bag so I better decide soon!


OK you've really peaked my interest. What did the nat. healthcare assessment consist of ???? What herbs are you using ??? Since we got our immune compromised springer about 18 months ago, I've become very fascinated with holistic practices, nutrition, etc. along with traditional veterinary care. I really think that some of the supplements we used along with the traditional treatment of massive steroids helped him to get into and stay (so far) in remission..... and to avoid many of the complications associated with the traditional treatment.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> OK you've really peaked my interest. What did the nat. healthcare assessment consist of ???? What herbs are you using ??? Since we got our immune compromised springer about 18 months ago, I've become very fascinated with holistic practices, nutrition, etc. along with traditional veterinary care. I really think that some of the supplements we used along with the traditional treatment of massive steroids helped him to get into and stay (so far) in remission..... and to avoid many of the complications associated with the traditional treatment.


Oh dear me...I was facinated by it all, she did kind of a touch evaluation on different points of adi's body, I believe it is energy based, but I'm not sure !!! I probably wont make any sense to you...you really have to see it to believe it.

holding different herbs/formulations, when the animal needed that particular thing the energy source got very strong, when I was something that wasn't needed it was weak...this was using my fingers (thumb and index) having me hold each individual test in my other hand with my hand on Adi. It is very hard to explain but fascinating to watch.

We have her on HRP-C (immune support combination) Cranberry - Buchu ( as she has been battling a UTI) and Bifidophilus -- this restores the gutt flora as she feels Adi has an overgroth of yeast. Also chlorophyll into the drinking water. 

I was the one who wanted to try a different food ...and I do prefer no grains if I am going to pay top $ to feed her...I'll let you know her progress, she appears to be a bit more active, and she likes her supps! so thats what counts!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

arcane said:


> Oh dear me...I was facinated by it all, she did kind of a touch evaluation on different points of adi's body, I believe it is energy based, but I'm not sure !!! I probably wont make any sense to you...you really have to see it to believe it.
> 
> holding different herbs/formulations, when the animal needed that particular thing the energy source got very strong, when I was something that wasn't needed it was weak...this was using my fingers (thumb and index) having me hold each individual test in my other hand with my hand on Adi. It is very hard to explain but fascinating to watch.
> 
> ...


Is the touch part similar to Reiki ??? ( don't know if I spelled that correctly ). There was an article a month or two ago inthe Whole Dog Journal on it.... and while pretty "out there" to us Westerners, I don't discount anything anymore. As an aside, some of the supplements we are using on ALL our gang are probiotics, digestive and nutritional enzymes, a green food ( which I use also ), fish oil, and for Cody the Classic Transfer Factor. I also use oxy drops in their water and food. Some of these are really are not too different from what you are using on Adi. BTW, Linda Arndt ( greatdanelady.com) is a very well respected canine nutritionist and has some great articles about yeast overgrowth on her website (along with many other health/nutritional issues. )


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Sounds really interesting!! I am very facinated with hollistic pet care. I feed my older one Caniade Platinum: http://www.canidae.com/dogs/platinum/dry.html

Not sure if they sell that where you are or not..

She's lost alot of weight and had some joint problems before... we got her bloodwork back and she is very healthy! No joint problems now! Shelby lost about 15 lbs in a 4 months period or so... 

Riley at 4 months got a yeast infection in her ear, we don't have a pool and she doesn't get very many chances to get wet, so I think she might be prone to yeast overgrowth. Besides cleaning her ears every week, I want to look into taking her to a hollistic vet or nutritionist to find something to prevent the yeast from growing, I dont want to have to deal with the ear infections the rest of her life!
Keep us posted of Adi's progress! And good luck :wave:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

arcane said:


> yes I didn't like the potato flour as one of the main ingreds either. I did have a NATURAL HEALTHCARE PRACTITIONER do an assessment on Adi last weekend and i have her on a few chinese herbs as well. She felt this food was ok, but did mention Instinct as one of her choices as well. I am not sure if our local store carries the Wellness Core but they do have wellness.
> I'll check it out...I am still mixing and feeding the sample bag so I better decide soon!


 
Heather, you might want to review the wellness website and their Core foods..... to me the ingredients sound better. What do you think???

www.wellnesspetfood.com/dog_wellness_grain_index.html


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Is the touch part similar to Reiki ??? ( don't know if I spelled that correctly ) BTW, Linda Arndt ( greatdanelady.com) is a very well respected canine nutritionist and has some great articles about yeast overgrowth on her website (along with many other health/nutritional issues. )


I am not sure but i'll ask in 2 wks when she comes back for a follow up appt  I know of the greatdane lady, maybe I need to re-visit her site again. Its been a little while since I have been there


----------



## Jakes dad (Apr 6, 2008)

arcane said:


> I have been researching foods for Adi
> 
> 
> I am looking at NOW -Turkey Duck Senior/Weight Management
> ...


Hi, I recently put my 11 year old Jake on this food, he gets a cup in the morning, a cup in the afternoon and at night he gets half of a can of the same food. He is doing well on both the dry and canned, he loves the canned food the most, he has been on dry food his whole life, my vet said to put him on soft food following tumor surgery. I chose this food because the owner of the Natural Pet food store I go to is a GR owner herself and she suggested a grain free food for Jake's hot spots and itching. His hot spots don't appear anymore and his itching (lifelong) has been significantly reduced.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jakes dad said:


> Hi, I recently put my 11 year old Jake on this food, he gets a cup in the morning, a cup in the afternoon and at night he gets half of a can of the same food. He is doing well on both the dry and canned, he loves the canned food the most, he has been on dry food his whole life, my vet said to put him on soft food following tumor surgery. I chose this food because the owner of the Natural Pet food store I go to is a GR owner herself and she suggested a grain free food for Jake's hot spots and itching. His hot spots don't appear anymore and his itching (lifelong) has been significantly reduced.


Many say that grain free is the way to go with a dog who has (or had ) cancer. Grains are also common allergens that cause the itching.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am really liking the results of this food switch! Adi's coat has improved, nice and shiny! and starting to grow back from the blow following nursing. Her breathe no longer smells, she slooooow.....ly appears to be losing weight, she is more energetic, happy with bright eyes and overall just doing better. We have our follow up appt this coming tuesday with the NHP.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Which one did you go with... the NOW????? So glad you're liking the change and that Adi is doing so well.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Which one did you go with... the NOW????? So glad you're liking the change and that Adi is doing so well.


yes, sorry the *NOW* - turkey & duck - senior/weight management. She seems to be doing well on 3/4 c am & pm. Although she is always beggin'  I think her supplements are doing the trick too. She even let me cut her nails the other day, without much fuss :dblthumb2 I thought she must be sick!!!! lmao


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

NOW is a good food, mine love the treats. They also make GO which I have tried but mine were not to crazy about it. I believe NOW is just as good as Orijen and EVO. What were you feeding before??


----------

